# Corner view



## meglet (Oct 12, 2005)

I did some major re-arranging and redecorating of tanks last weekend, here is the view of the redesigned and restocked 50 Gallon tank from my desk:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Good view to have from your desk. Your tank looks pretty good, especially with the white sand contrasting against the green plants. 

-John N.


----------



## sandyyu (Oct 10, 2007)

good view ......nice take


----------

